# any menhaden schools



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

near bob sikes

or would cigars be a better bait over there


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure about the sound, but there's a bunch in the bays, bayous, and river mouths right now.


----------

